# iMAC screen goes grey



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Mrs. yustr's iMAC has had two instances (separated by about two months) where her screen goes a dull blurry grey. The desktop icons can been seen but just barely. The cursor is made up of a vertical band of maybe ten bright lines each about 5-10 mm left to right (like a stack of pancakes that move together when the mouse is moved.)

In both instances forcing the iMAC to power off (holding the on button) fixed it. But, I'm concerned about imminent total failure. Any clues? 

Thanks as always...
yustr


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I would take it to Apple, as that is almost always a sign of the GPU going bad due to over heating. The other chance might be that you have bad RAM, or the OS has gotten corrupt. There are various things you can download after a quick Google to test the RAM, but you really can't test the other two issues.


----------

